# Why did I do it??



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Part exchanged my ip4s for a samsung galaxy s3 which I loved. Then on a whim yesterday I swapped it for an ip5.... Which isn't a patch on the samsung IMO. I'm now in a situation where I'm looking to swap back after a day or so .


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nick I'm very underwhelmed with iphone5 just got as daughter needed phone as here's broke and I got deal on upgrade all about accounts and share price milking customers and taking for a ride but must admit love my ipad, but apple may be losing a lot of fans and are on a slippery slope if they don't invent and evolve faster


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

What about the HTC One X + ( I think it's called that). Spec list seems good??

I got a MacBook Pro, 4s iPad 3, so am a bit of a fan. However iPhone 5 has no appeal to me and was a bit miffed when they brought a new iPad out so soon.

I think Apple are gonna lose some custom with the way things are evolving and Apple products aren't, the latest gadget reviews suggest so too, Stuff Magazine has iPhone 5 at around number 4 in their smartphone ratings, that's crap for a company like them. I know that magazine is only a smidgen of people's possible thoughts, but even so......


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> but apple may be losing a lot of fans and are on a slippery slope if they don't invent and evolve faster


Hit the nail on the head there mate! I've been an apple fan for years, use an iMac at work all day then have iPhones, iPads, apple tvs and MacBook at home but have been massively disappointed with the latest phones, I'm still on an iPhone 4.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I have to agree. I loved my 4s but the 5 isn't any great shakes IMO. Too flimsy and light. It feels like it will get scratched if you look at it, and the camera isn't great either


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

griffin1907 said:


> What about the HTC One X + ( I think it's called that). Spec list seems good??


That's a good shout, just been overwhelmed by the S3


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

jonnyMercUK said:


> Hit the nail on the head there mate! I've been an apple fan for years, use an iMac at work all day then have iPhones, iPads, apple tvs and MacBook at home but have been massively disappointed with the latest phones, I'm still on an iPhone 4.


Yes me too had all versions of iPod , iMac , ipad 2 &4 3GS 4 & 5 iPhone but I feel the shine and wheels coming off the cart for savie buyers imho


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

NickTB said:


> Part exchanged my ip4s for a samsung galaxy s3 which I loved. Then on a whim yesterday I swapped it for an ip5.... Which isn't a patch on the samsung IMO. I'm now in a situation where I'm giving to swap back after a day or so (when I find someone with a Ood enough gs3!)
> 
> Apple is no longer for me I'm afraid....


Isn't it funny how different people are... About 3 weeks ago I swapped my ip5 for a galaxy s3 I inherited from a family member just to see what the fuss was about - I found the Samsung very cheep feeling, nasty os and not a patch on the slickness of the ip5, needless to say its now on the bay.

Really not impressed with the Samsung not for me at all - ios all day long:thumb:


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

I would try and get hold of a Nexus 4 arguably the best android phone out there for a snip of the price of an iphone 5 at £279.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

NickTB said:


> I have to agree. I loved my 4s ......





NickTB said:


> ...and the camera isn't great either


The 4S and the 5 have the same camera just different glass in front of it...

So which is it.


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

I agree about the Galaxys feeling cheap and plasticky, I have an HTC One X (not the plus), and it feels much more solid and well built.
I too have an iPad 3 and was rather miffed about the upgrade just 6 months later, that means I wont have another ipad now.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

The galaxy s4 will be out soon and as an apple fan I think the s4 is going to blow the iPhone 5 out of the water. 

I also can't believe how there are already talks about an iPad 5 and an iPad mini 2 already! They are going to stop customers buying their products in the fear they will be outdated in a matter of months!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

My Niece's boyfriend snapped up an iPhone 5 when they first came out - it took him all off 3 days to decided that he no longer liked the phone.

I've recently got a Nokia Lumia 820, and am finding it a real breeze of fresh air. Although with Windows 8 being a fairly new OS, it still has a few tweaks needed, all-in-all it's a damned nice phone with excellent build quality. It's just nice to different at times. :thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

carbonangel said:


> The 4S and the 5 have the same camera just different glass in front of it...
> 
> So which is it.


Must be the glass then as the pictures on the 5 are definitely lower quality than the 4s


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I've just sold it so there is no shortage of people wanting one. (And that included me) I will look at the 5s when it comes out, but it will have to go some to beat the S3 IMV


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

The iPhone 5 is actually outfitted with a new backside illuminated sensor, a reworked lens, and a sapphire glass encasing the entire getup. And has out performed the 4s and others on numerous tests. 2 I found quick on google

http://m.imore.com/iphone-5-vs-iphone-4s-camera

http://mashable.com/2012/09/30/smartphone-camera-shootout/

I think the handset you had was defective as there is no way the camera is better on the 4s than the one installed on the 5.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

My boss has the Iphone 5 and it feels too light, cheap and too long.

The 4s is a much nicer machine.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

T.D.K said:


> My boss has the Iphone 5 and it feels too light, cheap and too long.
> 
> The 4s is a much nicer machine.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

didnt take long for the "Apple police Force" to arrive :lol:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

It IS funny how it's almost a sin to go against Apple in any way shape or form. I LOVED my 4s, as I said I changed on a whim, but the S3 beat it hands down. Is it THAT laughable that someone may actually prefer a "lesser" model?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I am an Apple fan and I do own an iPhone 5 but even I was a little underwhelmed by it as it didn't have that wow factor that the iPhone has managed in the past. 

That said as a smart phone it's slick and fast to use, it just works and for that reason I like it. The 4 I had before did the same thing, it just worked brilliantly for 2 years. Don't get me wrong I'm not an Android hater either, have a Nexus 7 tablet so know and like how it works but as limited as iOS is, it always feel slicker and smoother to use. 

Fact is that we've come to a stage where we have phones that allow us to use the internet, play games, read books, e-mails and chat to people so we're just splitting hairs on who's is best, when they're all great. 

I have friends with the Galaxy SIII and the Galaxy Note II, both superb phones but they don't inspire me personally to want one.


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

It all comes down to the operating system, I walked in to an apple store last week as the mrs is a fan. Its was full of excited people and sales teams providing walkthroughs and demonstrations. I felt sick. No offense to the apple brigade but is'nt the software the same as the apple i phone (original) with a few tweeks and minor additions. 

I'm seeing that the type of people that want an I phone are really just follow the crowd type of people. I have a lot of family members whom swear by the I phone but when discussing hardware they have no idea. I.e. Quad Core, snapdragon, intel, A5, ARM, GHZ, RAM etc. 

Then theres those with android phones like myself (Nexus 4) I want value for money but also the best technology, an operating system that moves with the times and can be customised in every aspect. I thought you all had a little OCD being on here (perfectionists, a little different) well thats why im i'm an android user, i dont folow the crowd and its that unique feeling that inspires me.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

NickTB said:


> I have to agree. I loved my 4s but the 5 isn't any great shakes IMO. Too flimsy and light. It feels like it will get scratched if you look at it, and the camera isn't great either


I don't understand, it is lighter than the 4s but thats as it's made with more aluminium is all, and the 5's camera is the same as the one found in the 4s!


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I am an Apple convert too as I have imac and ipad. 

However, I will never go into a store for a demo as they are so full of fanboys it makes me sick.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

bmwman said:


> It all comes down to the operating system, I walked in to an apple store last week as the mrs is a fan. Its was full of excited people and sales teams providing walkthroughs and demonstrations. I felt sick. No offense to the apple brigade but is'nt the software the same as the apple i phone (original) with a few tweeks and minor additions.
> 
> I'm seeing that the type of people that want an I phone are really just follow the crowd type of people. I have a lot of family members whom swear by the I phone but when discussing hardware they have no idea. I.e. Quad Core, snapdragon, intel, A5, ARM, GHZ, RAM etc.


In terms of the software, yeah I guess it is a quicker slicker version of the original. That said though, I'm sat here typing this on a PC running Windows 7 and it doesn't feel world's apart from my days using Windows 95, Windows 7 is still better in many ways though. :thumb:

You're right about a lot of Apple fans, they buy because it's Apple and actually don't have a clue as to what a CPU is let alone what is in their iPad. If people did I think they'd be as casual about the iPad Mini as I am for example. A shrunken iPad 2 sold as a new device doesn't fool everyone!! :lol:

That said though, Apple can make some impressive bits of tech. My iMac still impresses me after nearly 6 months of ownership, my iPad is still quick, smooth and the display is amazing. I'll buy things for what I consider are the right reasons, tech spec, performance but I'm prepared to pay the Apple premium for the right product.

Don't get me wrong though, the Apple fanboys frustrate me for the fact that because it's Apple not because they know what they're really on about.

That said it's the same as those people who will only hear that their make of car is best or their style of music is etc. Ignorance is meant to bliss! haha


----------



## blader1611 (Mar 2, 2012)

For me Apple is slightly better because the apps are slightly more polished and refined than Android ones and lets face it we are all here because of polishing and refining!
End of the day its horses for courses. I work in IT and know the differences between most of the OS's and it still boils down to what YOU want as a consumer and which is best suited for your needs.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

NickTB said:


> But the S3 beat it hands down. Is it THAT laughable that someone may actually prefer a "lesser" model?


Could you just elaborate on why the 'S3 beat it hands down'? As no it's not laughable that someone would prefer another model. What is laughable is to just announce one is better than the other and not explain - in your opinion - why?


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Never understood apple fans saying 'they just work' ? What about the maps on the iPhone 5 are they working yet?

I've got an s2 and it works, never had a problem and its a much better phone than the iPhone 4/s is/was. 

The iPhone 5 as far as I can tell is 90% the same as the iPhone4s which is 99.9% the same phone as the 4... so the 'Brand new' iPhone more or less is the same phone as the new one they released 3 or 4 years ago? They need to move away from the iPhone as it is and completely reinvent it if they want to earn their spot back.

You've got to admire iPhone lovers commitment though. I was on the phone to one the other day who was at home, it was breaking up so he phoned me off his landline, I said have they not got signal boost on them then? (Knowing they haven't) 

No!

Huh, so what are you supposed to use it for then? I said if you can't use it as a phone because you can't get signal, you can't use it as a gps because the sat nav is awful, they shatter so easily you have to put a monster case on them which makes them even bigger than the s2. What's the point in them?

He said, yeah but its an iPhone! 


:lol: this really amazes me with them, I've got nothing against apple at all but after using the 4s for 2 weeks I will never use one again ... there cr4p imo


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Th3Doctor said:


> Could you just elaborate on why the 'S3 beat it hands down'? As no it's not laughable that someone would prefer another model. What is laughable is to just announce one is better than the other and not explain - in your opinion - why?


Ok, fair point.

All IMO:

The S3 is faster, less buggy (I only once had to reset the S3 as opposed to almost daily with the IP5)

It held the signal (3) better

The camera was better with more options built in

The screen was bigger (Obviously)

The build quality (Astonishingly) was better
It felt more sturdy

The Bluetooth definitely held it's signal better when paired with my parrot, and I could sync data between phones.

It integrated better with Twitter (Uploading pictures, text etc)

All the above are IMO. You can shoot me down as much as you like for being an Apple hater (I'm not, I have an iMac and an iPad) as far as I'm concerned the IP5 is an inferior model.

Suffice to say, I won't be going back to an IP5. I WILL however look at the IP5s when it comes out, but again IMO. This wasn't started as an Apple beating session. It was started as an IP5 beating session

cheers,

Nick


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

rayner said:


> Never understood apple fans saying 'they just work' ? What about the maps on the iPhone 5 are they working yet?


When I say it 'just works' I mean it's almost no frills functionality. Ok the maps aren't fantastic but that's an app on the phone not the functions of the phone itself but no doubt a let down for many.

When I say it just works I mean that the phone handles what it's doing without fuss. Very very rarely is there a problem with them and 'it just works'.

I've had my Nexus tablet a month now and various apps have given me error messages at times. Not the end of the world but something I've not experienced on my iPad, again the iPad just works, same goes for my iMac. Six months down the line it's had one application crash that I had to force closed.



rayner said:


> The iPhone 5 as far as I can tell is 90% the same as the iPhone4s which is 99.9% the same phone as the 4... so the 'Brand new' iPhone more or less is the same phone as the new one they released 3 or 4 years ago? They need to move away from the iPhone as it is and completely reinvent it if they want to earn their spot back.


I do agree that they need to add that wow factor back to their products like they used to. The iPhone 5 on the surface appears very similar to the previous models and a lot of people won't part with their hard earned for something that looks the same.

That said I came from the 4 to the 5 and as much as I wasn't overwhelmed with changes, the more you use it the more you see the differences. For example the mic on the back of the 5 designed to cancel out noise works brilliantly, to the point where I've been accused of still being in the pub when I'm actually walking down a busy road. :lol:

Also significantly quicker and able to handle tasks better than the old models.

Not jumping to Apple's defense for the sake of it by the way.  I think part of the problem was Apple set the benchmark for smart phones, obviously a lot of firms have taken the ideas and run with them and put more effort into developing things more quickly. I totally agree that Apple need to push themselves to be revolutionary again.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

dont think there is much between them (although i do think samsung/android are ahead) is more comparing what your getting for your money....................something apple dont do well on


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

It does seem Android stuff is a bit of a bargain.

I mean my 32gb Nexus 7 was £150 less than the iPad Mini, does everything the Mini does and on paper has a better spec. I'm impressed with it anyway let alone how impressive it is value for money wise.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

NickTB said:


> Ok, fair point.
> 
> All IMO:
> 
> The S3 is faster, less buggy (I only once had to reset the S3 as opposed to almost daily with the IP5)


Something seriously wrong with the handset - Not had to reset mine once since release date.



NickTB said:


> It held the signal (3) better


Again mine works fine, maybe a network issue. As a side note the noise canceling mic makes the calls sound so much better than the '4' ever did.



NickTB said:


> The camera was better with more options built in


How is it better? What made it better? Loads of reviews have stated the exact opposite or that there is almost nothing in it.



NickTB said:


> The screen was bigger (Obviously)


This is just down to personal taste, I personally hate large cumbersome phones that I cant use one handed easily. Also, size should have been very obvious to you before you bought the ip5 - if you like a large screen and know this then why on earth buy a smaller phone?



NickTB said:


> The build quality (Astonishingly) was better It felt more sturdy


Utter rubbish.



NickTB said:


> The Bluetooth definitely held it's signal better when paired with my parrot, and I could sync data between phones.


Again this seems like a faulty handset as mine works perfectly with the coms system in the car.

And to be fair how often do you really need to sync data between phones? Rather be virus/corruption free than sporting the latest pathetic ringtone anyway. If I need a pic/file I just mail it. Simples



NickTB said:


> It integrated better with Twitter (Uploading pictures, text etc)


Uploading pictures/text from twitter works fine (if you like that sort of thing) - What are you talking about?



NickTB said:


> All the above are IMO. You can shoot me down as much as you like for being an Apple hater (I'm not, I have an iMac and an iPad) as far as I'm concerned the IP5 is an inferior model.


To be honest with you the reasons you are stating for the iphone 5 being inferior are at best sketchy and at worst silly (build quality lol). The reviews have spoken and the quad core Samsung S3 with all that extra power under the hood still cant keep up with the dual core A6 this shows perfect integration of hardware / software. Something android and the millions of different products it supposedly runs on will never match.

There are loads of reviews like this all over the web and really agree mostly that at best the ip5 is slightly better in almost all ares and at worst there is just too little in it for a clear winner.

Love this quote in particular from zdnet review. lol

_"SunSpider JavaScript Benchmark and Futuremark Peacekeeper, another JavaScript test, show the iPhone 5 delivering approximately twice the performance of the iPhone 4S. Note that the Android flagship, Samsung's Galaxy S III, cannot quite match the performance of the iPhone 5 in these tests"_

And this one - again with all those extra cores still cant match the 3D graphics processing of the IP5 lol

_"Apple's iPhone 5 offers excellent performance across the board, and is significantly faster than its iPhone 4S predecessor. The Android-based Samsung Galaxy S III delivers comparable performance in all areas except 3D games"_

http://www.zdnet.com/benchmarking-the-iphone-5-7000006045/


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Th3Doctor said:


> Something seriously wrong with the handset - Not had to reset mine once since release date.
> 
> Again mine works fine, maybe a network issue. As a side note the noise canceling mic makes the calls sound so much better than the '4' ever did.
> 
> ...


There is reviews that differ.

Remember that the new S3 had double the RAM now too.

The Nexus 4 broke a few records in benchmarking tests too.

Just noticed best devices of 2012.

http://www.cnet.com/8301-33506_1-57557848-306/galaxy-s3-beats-iphone-5-for-best-device-of-2012/


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

i cant fault my s2 , much prefer it to the apples i had previously , not being locked to apple products and apps is great and no need to jailbreak to get those nice extra features 

im due an upgrade in oct , was going for the s3 but is it likely the s4 will be out by then ????


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

CTR De said:


> i cant fault my s2 , much prefer it to the apples i had previously , not being locked to apple products and apps is great and no need to jailbreak to get those nice extra features
> 
> im due an upgrade in oct , was going for the s3 but is it likely the s4 will be out by then ????


Without a doubt be a S4 by October.

The S3 was released June 2012 14 months after the S2. Rumours are the S4 will be early summer.

All the big name phones will have been superseded by October.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Kerr said:


> There is reviews that differ.
> 
> Remember that the new S3 had double the RAM now too.
> 
> ...


This is my point 1st and 2nd - they are so closely matched, to call one an inferior device is just stupid


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

iphone 5 is inferior to the s3 though by how much thats the question.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

alan hanson said:


> iphone 5 is inferior to the s3 though by how much thats the question.


:lol::lol::lol:How is it?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

specs, usage pretty much everything tbh theres alot of apple peeps inc those who have an iphone 5 who acknowledge the s3 is better unfortunately those apple shaped glasses seem to have taken over. I love apple stuff so its not me being bias or an apple hater all the internet reviews have it as better...........


----------



## brian walker (Jun 16, 2011)

Now that Steve Jacobs is gone Apple will flounder without the founder.....

No a fan of the product image - believe the produces are good but the image surrounding these products and the type of holier than thou person it attracts sinks my boat.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Th3Doctor said:


> This is my point 1st and 2nd - they are so closely matched, to call one an inferior device is just stupid


Man Utd are top of the league and Man City are second.

Would Man City fans be happy finishing second after being previous winners and say only Man Utd beat us? 

Joking aside I've been in the middle of many of the iPhone v the competition on here.

My biggest issue is the way Apple owners completely brush aside the competition with complete contempt and often posts are completely inaccurate nonsense to bring the competition down.

It isn't a case of promoting their product, just bringing the rest down.

Less of a case of cream rising to the top, more like **** floating.

Without a doubt pretty much all of the smartphones will do more than most owners will ever need.

There is quite a few serious phones all worthy of consideration and it does come down to personal choice.

How people come up with their personal choice varies a lot too. Image is everything to many.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

alan hanson said:


> specs, usage pretty much everything tbh theres alot of apple peeps inc those who have an iphone 5 who acknowledge the s3 is better unfortunately those apple shaped glasses seem to have taken over. I love apple stuff so its not me being bias or an apple hater all the internet reviews have it as better...........


Mmm seems like you have the old google goggles strapped a little tight yourself
Check my post from erlier the iPhone 5 rinses the s3 on 3d graphic performance so to be honest it dosent beat it on everything - quad core lol how has it not blown the ip5 away with all that extra power??? No one can answer me this question I have asked the hemroid fanbois so many times and all they comeback with is "eerm I have NFC and you don't" or some other load of bo11ocks that is just not relevant.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Th3Doctor said:


> Mmm seems like you have the old google goggles strapped a little tight yourself
> Check my post from erlier the iPhone 5 rinses the s3 on 3d graphic performance so to be honest it dosent beat it on everything - quad core lol how has it not blown the ip5 away with all that extra power??? No one can answer me this question I have asked the hemroid fanbois so many times and all they comeback with is "eerm I have NFC and you don't" or some other load of bo11ocks that is just not relevant.


Reading geekbench tests of the iphone 5 and they get 1601.

They have tested the Nexus 4 at 2041 and the S3 1gb at 1721. The Nexus 10 is top with 2433.

Running a benchmarking app here is what I get with my S3 2gb.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Are you deliberately missing the point? All the phones you mention are quad core with more memory I would expect them to beat the ip5 by an colossal margin not a few points - and 3D graphically blow it away. Not the case though is it

1604 vs 1628

http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/iphone-5-geekbench-results-show-150-increase-over-iphone-4s


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Th3Doctor said:


> Are you deliberately missing the point? All the phones you mention are quad core with more memory I would expect them to beat the ip5 by an colossal margin not a few points - and 3D graphically blow it away. Not the case though is it
> 
> 1604 vs 1628
> 
> http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/iphone-5-geekbench-results-show-150-increase-over-iphone-4s


It has never been the case that with multiple cores that performance is multiplied.

That S3 results are for the 1GB version running ICS.

Both Jelly Bean and double the RAM have opened up the performance gap.

When Apple move to quad core, their results won't double either.


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

I think a lot of people including myself, will continue to buy apple products because they have invested a lot of money into the apps (ie tomtom). And as long as the phone does what it is supposed to will be happy. 
If I could port all my apps over to another brand of phone I probably would, but I can't, so I will stay with apple. 


Here's hopeing that this year can only get better


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Kerr said:


> It has never been the case that with multiple cores that performance is multiplied.
> 
> That S3 results are for the 1GB version running ICS.
> 
> ...


So let me get this straight your saying that the S3 with double the ram, ICS and double the core's and it's still only 120 points in front of the ip5???? If this was the other way round the hemboid fanbois would be slating apple wholesale for not getting more from the hardware/software combo.

This is where apple excels - Custom designs processor/hardware to their exact specifications to run along an ios that they too designed. Total hardware/software integration FTW.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Th3Doctor said:


> So let me get this straight your saying that the S3 with double the ram, ICS and double the core's and it's still only 120 points in front of the ip5???? If this was the other way round the hemboid fanbois would be slating apple wholesale for not getting more from the hardware/software combo.
> 
> This is where apple excels - Custom designs processor/hardware to their exact specifications to run along an ios that they too designed. Total hardware/software integration FTW.


Eh?

The Nexus 4 tests over 400 points clear.

I can't see any official results for the updated S3 but it is obviously going to be higher and my app shows 2400 which is 50% up on an iPhone 5.

If someone asks what is the fastest 5 door car family car for £30k.

Someone says Golf R and someone says BMW M135i. Would you say that was unfair because the BMW has a 3.0 engines with 6 cylinders?

Does it really matter how many cores or how much RAM the phone has?

The end of the day the question was performance and the fact is android phones are benchmarking higher while costing less.

Less than half price in case of the Nexus 4.

Not that many would notice anyways.

We've gone off on a pointless pissing contest.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Galaxy S3 all day long! went from a 4s to a S3 and it's just on a different level.

And, i'm sorry but i'm not quite sure how the S3 feels 'cheap'!?!?


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Kerr said:


> Eh?
> 
> The Nexus 4 tests over 400 points clear.
> 
> ...


Not talking about the Nexsus 4 are we read the opening post again The SGS3 - only 5 or 6 people bought the Nexus 4 anyway

Hemroid fanbois love their google hands sets don't they - its good in a way as its slowly creating the same situation we had about 15 years ago with Microsoft vs Apple on one side the giant super fast PC's with the most buggy OS ever conceived by man. That in reality just crashed twice as fast as the competition. And on the other side the tiny little niche company that made virus free computers/OS that just worked. Google is the new Microsoft:doublesho

We will never agree on this so lets just agree to disagree and enjoy our chosen poison. :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Th3Doctor said:


> Not talking about the Nexsus 4 are we read the opening post again The SGS3 - only 5 or 6 people bought the Nexus 4 anyway
> 
> Hemroid fanbois love their google hands sets don't they - its good in a way as its slowly creating the same situation we had about 15 years ago with Microsoft vs Apple on one side the giant super fast PC's with the most buggy OS ever conceived by man. That in reality just crashed twice as fast as the competition. And on the other side the tiny little niche company that made virus free computers/OS that just worked. Google is the new Microsoft:doublesho
> 
> We will never agree on this so lets just agree to disagree and enjoy our chosen poison. :thumb:


5 or 6?

You can't even bring yourself to give an honest opinion.

There is a massive waiting list for the Nexus 4 and I already know quite a few people who have them.

All the Google devices are more than a match for anything Apple does.

Why even use words like hemroid with the effort to antagonize?

As I said posts ago, my biggest gripe is apple users who no matter what, they will never give credit where credit is due and do nothing but bad mouth.

Very much like your post above.

There is quite a few phones out there that are at least as good as the iPhone and most people admit that these days.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Well despite the haters, I have a spanking new GS3. I'm much happier now :lol:


----------

